# Small Tractors are Huge



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As more folks move to the country it seems the compact tractor is becoming more and more popular as outlined in this Progressive 
Farmer Magazine article.

Small Tractors are Huge 

If you want an indication of how much the small-tractor market has grown recently, just go to a farm show. At a National Farm Machinery Show in Louisville a few years ago, there were fewer than 10 brand names of tractors under 100 hp. This year there were more than 20. 
Why the huge increase? Tractor manufacturers can read demographic data. They know more Americans are choosing to live on the land and that they need equipment sized for the jobs they have to do, including mowing, haying, planting and hauling. Small tractors are versatile tools that can help with all of those jobs. 

The major North American manufacturers all have their own small models. AGCO has ST, GT and LT Series tractors that range from 25 to 85 hp. Massey Ferguson covers much the same range. Case IH jumped into the subcompact market when it recently re-introduced the Farmall brand to complement its JX Series, which ranges from 45 to 85 hp. John Deere has compact utility tractors in the 4000 TEN and 4000 TWENTY Series. Its line of utility tractors ranges from 50 to 90 hp. And New Holland's Boomers were among the first American-made small tractors, ranging from 18 to 55 hp. 

Kubota, although a Japanese company, is a North American leader in small tractors and now assembles many of its products in the U.S. Its line includes BX, B, L and M Series tractors from 15 to 99 hp. 

Kubota always has specialized in small tractors. But many other manufacturers only got serious about the small stuff within the last 10 years. Before then, most major manufacturers concentrated on big tractors that sold for big bucks. When farm numbers began to decline in the 1980s, that market segment slowed and has continued to slump. By the late 1990s, small tractors were the only market segment with positive numbers. 

In fact, between 1982 and 2002the average annual unit sales numbers for 100-plus-hp tractors declined 11%, while average annual unit sales for under-40-hp tractors rose 121%. At the same time, average annual unit sales for 40- to 100-hp tractors rose 125%. Is it any wonder tractor factories have geared up for small tractors? 

The boom in small tractors also has lured new and foreign companies to the market. The McCormick brand, for instance, is the revival by an international company of a familiar old American name. It offers tractors that range from 23 to more than 200 hp. Unfamiliar brands and foreign-sounding names include Mahindra, Eicher and Kioti. American-sounding names made by foreign companies include Montana, Scorpion and Eagle. Many of these new tractors come from eastern Europe. But manufacturers also are based in India, Turkey and South Korea. 

This explosion of small-tractor brands means more choices for landowners. It also means more competition, which should lead to better quality, lower prices and more optional equipment. 

Some manufacturers concentrate on economy models, which are practical with few frills. But most manufacturers also offer upscale tractors. Like today's pickup trucks, small tractors can be loaded with luxury features such as heated and air-conditioned cabs with stereo systems, seats with adjustable air-cushioned rides, and automatic transmissions as easy to operate as a sedan's. 

If you are in the market for a small tractor, your choices are almost unlimited. And if the trend continues, those choices will only get better.


----------



## Sledge740 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been told buy different tractor sales people that only tractors above 100 hp are made in the USA by the Old US manufactors. Smaller tractors are made by or use foreign motors, trannies, etc.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been told that at some point, the market will become saturated, sort of like the housing market. In a sick and twisted way, I kind of hope it does. I could always use another tractor or two at discount bin, close out pricing!


----------



## ljeune (Jan 20, 2011)

Love the small tractor market, they keep coming out with new brands and I hope this brings down the prices. Love my Kubota and the way it handles and works.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I spent about 8 months researching the subject before I bought my Kioti. Tons of info to wade through on just the dealers in my buying area, Kubota, Kioti, TYM, New Holland, Mahindra...all make decent products that fill a need and a niche.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Larry, just curious what your criteria was in selecting the Kioti? I've run them before and they sure seem solid.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Overall size was a big consideration followed close by price. 
My Basic criteria was a 20-25hp class tractor with front end loader that would competantly pull a 4' tiller. And, I wanted a gear drive machine. I may have an irrational position but by gosh that was what I wanted.
After my initital search I boiled it down to the three closest dealers, Kioti for the CK20S (gear), TYM (23 Hp HST model) and Kubota BX2660(HST).

My first contact with the Kioti dealer left me wth a good impression. They didn't have the model I was looking for on the lot but hte salesman spent quite a bit of time talking to me about it and showed me a couple of the bigger Kioti rigs to let me get an idea of the quaility of the machines.

The TYM looked like a decent machine but the dealership left me feeling like I needed a shower and a shot of antibiotics, kind of a sleazy, fly by night, used car dealer vibe to the place.

The Kubota BX2660 HST was a decent machine but it kind of felt like an over grown lawn mower and per the dealer they reccomended a 36" tiller. The Kubota B series were physically bigger than I wanted to go but I might have gone that way if I could get a gear model. They weren't interested in putting a gear drive tractor in front of me and made a point to assure me I really wanted a HST machine. They were also several thousand more expensive than the Kioti.

Both the Kubota and the Kioti dealers have been in business 25+ years selling ag equipment. I have no problems with the Kubota dealer and may go back to them and buy a chainsaw from them (Stihl).

The Kioti "felt" like a tractor. It is heavier than the BX series, the FEL has almost double the lift capacity and it pulls a 
50" tiller with authority in my clay soil. The seat puts the operator a little higher which I like becasue it gives me a better view around the machine.

I've had it a month now (time flys) and have almost 15 hours on it. I'll try to put up a detailed review with some pics of me pushing snow this weekend.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you dont mind me asking, how much did you pay for your CK20S? I'm trying to decide what kind of small tractor I want (that is able to mow the lawn as well as loading, etc.) I never thought about Kioti.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

It was just under $13K for base tractor w/loader. 
24 hours on the clock and I'm still very happy with it.
I got a little ambitious about doing some tilling in my garden yesterday. Way too wet, way, way too wet. I was backing into position to till a section. By the time I realized I was sinking the rear rims were in the clay mud, I put it back in 2 low and it clawed it's way out with relative ease.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I can't believe you spend 8 months on research and STILL bought the Kioti..... outta here


----------

